
Ask HN: What's the hardest thing about personal learning? - alfonsodev
What do you think are the barriers, impediments, problems when trying to learn new things that you are intersted in, out of formal coursers or schools ?
======
58x14
Validation. It’s difficult to recognize where your comprehension of a subject
is limited when the most common performance measurable is question/answer
testing.

How many great answers are discarded as they lack conformity? How do we change
formal education to encourage more creation instead of mostly repetition?

------
svennek
Time and commitment... for me at least...

